# Ky, Richmond Looking to add a few players



## neonvirus (May 20, 2004)

Weekly game group looking to add one or two members after losing a few players. We play on Saturdays if interested reply or send me an email.


----------



## neonvirus (May 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## visage (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, didn't see this thread until I did a google search. I know it is an old post but I would like to ask if you ever game any other time but Saturday? If not could you point me in the direction of another gaming group in the area?


----------



## neonvirus (Jul 28, 2004)

sorry but the only time we play is saturday, and as far as other groups in the area i have no idea. i have been trying to fill the ranks of my gaming group for months but with no luck. you might try the local gaming shop on main street. its called fun something


----------



## Kabol (Jul 30, 2004)

Fun Asylum i think - never been, but have a buddy who goes there.


----------



## drunkadelic (Aug 4, 2004)

howdy, I am the current DM of the Relic Hunters thread over in the story hour. I live in nearby Berea, and am currently off on the weekends. If you could email me some information about your group and game, and perhaps we can work something out? I've been stuck in the DM shoes for the past 3 years, and am just itching to play some game outside of Gen-Con.

email is anthony@mylostfantasy.com

Thanks!


----------



## Marcus Artorius (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Central KY gamers*

Hey, just saw this thread after I posted mine. My wife and I are looking to join, or preferably start, a group. We live in Lexington, but I have a sister in Richmond, so it isn't that far for us go. If anyone is interested, let me know. Either joining or starting a new group.

David


----------

